# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие >  Гопники

## Vanya

_«Уж я семечки Полущу, полущу... 
Уж я ножичком Полосну, полосну!..»_
А. Блок, "Двенадцать"
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Гопник* (нормальный пацан; гопер, гопарь, гоп, гопoта, шпана) — низшее многоклеточное, кусок дерьма, позёр от уголовного мира, а на самом деле — шпана, мелкий уличный уголовник и личинка жлоба, основным хобби которого является отжимание у прохожих лаве и мобильников. Противопоставляются гопникам конкретные пацаны, идущие к успеху кратчайшим путём и без лишних понтов.

[SIGN]Откуда берутся гопники[/SIGN]
Понять это не слишком трудно. Достаточно вспомнить, что каждый девятый житель России хоть раз побывал в местах не столь отдалённых (интересно, какова эта цифра у нас в РБ?). А теперь сами подумайте, какое «прекрасное» воспитание получают дети этих людей.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Актёрская replica на эталонного гопника середины 60-х

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Поцик какбэ красуется шапочкой

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Сферические гопники в вакууме.

Весьма меткое определение гопника было дано в ныне покойном журнале, который активно пиарился на страничках Луркморья: 



> Гопник мечтает выйти из тюрьмы, не садясь в неё, слезть с иглы, "не торчав", и подцепить триппер, будучи девственником



Или вот ещё:




> Гопники - последние мужские особи на планете Земля, которым удается носить кожаные гангстерские кепки 1920-х годов с шиком – все остальные в таких кепках похожи разве что на педиков из театрального училища, репетирующих какой-нибудь мюзикл.



Ну и конечно же понятно что крутыми гопники бывают только со слабыми, и бьют они в основном только слабых, или одного человека впятером. Ни один, даже самый дерзкий гопник, не осмелится набить эмм... лицо более сильному человеку, например боксеру. А всё почему? Да потому что это проще. Гораздо легче бить того, кто не может тебе ответить, чем идти с голыми руками на медведя. Гораздо легче упрекать в недостатках или ошибках других нежели искать проблемы в себе. Не так ли?
Конечно же кЭпка. Наличие данного девайса в 50 % случаев означает что перед вами представитель этого социального дна слоя. В последние годы данный девайс используется значительно реже. В зимнее время замечены меховые кЭпки из нерпы - головные уборы типа "шапка-ушанка" с манерно поднятыми ушами. При этом уши либо торчат вертикально вверх, либо слегка стянуты завязками. Такая шапка даёт в среднем +30 сопротивления холоду, +20 к уменьшению урона дробящего оружия,+20 к чОткости, +1 ко всем гоп-умениям и способностям.Фраза «Есть чё по мелочи?», «А если найду?», «А п..балу?»При разговоре, как правило, через каждые полтора слова вставляет «бля»/«ебать», «ёпта», «нах..»Называют себя «Реальными пацанами», живут, как им кажется, «па панятиям»«Реальных пацанов» можно легко опознать по следам от плевков на асфальте, ибо за 10 минут нахождения где либо оных местность в радиусе 3 метров от них начинает потихоньку превращаться в лужу, усыпанную шелухой от сЭмачек или фисташек (или от того и другого сразу)Часто при гопах «тусуются» их подруги, которых сами гопы называют девочками, тёлками, кашёлками, клухами, шмарами, чиксами, розетками, биксами, целками, кобылками самочками, марухами, шкурами, мочалками, найдами, курицами, фрейлинами, ковырялками. Зачастую большинство тёлок — крашеные блондинки в китайских пуховикахКак правило, одеваются в дешёвую массовую одежду типа «Курточка Abibas» и рваные китайские кроссовки Nike, либо туфли с длинными носами в сочетании со спортивными штанами. Особенно экстравагантно выглядит гопник в пидорке с надписью «RICH». В тёплых регионах в летний период популярен вариант «в одних шортах со свёрнутой майкой или футболкой на плече (или завязанной на голове)» — о воздействии на окружающих догадайтесь самиКак правило, сидят на корточкахВ среде гопников модно носить подрезанную мобилу в руке, постоянно слушая на ней самые уродливые и довольно амузыкальные произведения российской гоп-попсы, в любом месте, где много людей, которые по их мнению смогут оценить их крутизну. Низкое качество звука из динамика телефона говорит о говённости самого мобильника и полном отсутствии музыкального слуха у гопников, ибо такое пищание, более 10 минут, добровольно слушать невозможно. Гопники любят располагаться на задних сидениях автобусов, и, посасывая пивас, включать своим друзьям-гопникам клубняк двух-трёхгодичной давности, описывая его как "свежак"Их машины (как правило, марки ВАЗ) — с тонированными до черноты стеклами. Нередко из машины звучит клубная музыка или русский рэп, хотя истинные «ценители» предпочитают блатнякОсновной продукт потребляемый гопниками — сэмки и жыгульВ двухтысячных гопота открыла для себя слабоалкогольные энергетики. Банка Яги (Ягуар) стала новым символом чотких поцанов, затмив своей популярность пивасик (и возможно даже сэмки!)Каждый гопник может съесть до 10 кг сэмок за деньОбитают в подъездах, на уличных скамейках, иногда на строительных обьектахХорошим тоном считается наличие жиги (зажигалки) со встроенной туалетной водой (пахнет она действительно как из туалета). Походочка такого экземпляра выглядит в виде выбрасывания своих нижних конечностей в разные стороны («на шарнирах»). Вид будет более устрашающий, если на пальце будет красоваться болтяра с понтом рыжий, цепура от унитаза, пара типа-золотых зубов. Данная модель может дополняться такими аксесуарами, как кЭпка типа патиссон (она же — модель «Сдутый мячик»), кожаная жилеточка на голое тело и стрижка «площадка»В холодное время года допустимым считается замена кЭпки на вязаную шапочку простой формы (без пупонов и гребешков) aka «гондонка» или «пидорка». При кратковременном повышении температуры окружающей среды (поездка в транспорте, заход в магаз и т. п.) правильным считается сдвигать шапку на самую макушку, с целью обеспечения вентиляции ушей и бОльшей части передней головы, а так же с целью визуально увеличить свой рост (подсознательное действие) и выглядеть более чОтко и устрашающеВ некоторых регионах приветствуется наличие у каждого нормального пацана чёток и умение ими виртуозно вертеть и крутить. Допускается замена данного девайса связкой ключей или собственной цепкой, снятой с шеи специально для этого занятия. Отдельный номер — вращение жиги двумя пальцами, по характеру действия напоминающему катание соплиВ последние годы ХХ века и в начале ХХI века наиболее предпочтительным видом ручной клади являлась (и часто до сих пор является) барсетка, в виду отсутствия у оной всяческих лямок, в которых гопник может запутаться и погибнуть. Носить барсетку желательно под мышкой, и класть в нее обычно нЕчего, так как мобила, кулёк семак и лаве (если есть) помещается в карманах трико или куртки. Особым шиком считается барсетка с кодовым замком, причём код должен состоять обязательно из 3-х одинаковых цифр (в основном 000 или 999). При отсутствии у реального пацана барсетки, допустимым считается использование полиэтиленового пакета, свёрнутого в некое подобие барсетки, чтобы не было ручек и чтобы было удобнее носить под мышкой. Приданию пакету соответствующей формы и жёсткости обычно способствует наличие в нем прошлогоднего журнала (желательно малого формата) про крутые тачки или тёлок с сиськаме. Часто такие пакеты носят гопари, которые учатся в школах и путягах, и внутри там тетрадка какая-нибудь или типа того
[SIGN]Философия и жизненные принципы[/SIGN]Быть как всеОпускать одних, чтобы в глазах других возвышатьсяБить слабых и бояться сильныхЗавидовать черной завистью всем тем кто живет лучшеДеньги — всё, остальное — ничтоНе воруешь, не убиваешь, не сидел в тюрьме — не мужик (пацан)
[SIGN]Происхождение[/SIGN]
*Весия 1*
Слово «гопник» образовалось от аббревиатуры ГОП — Государственное (городское) Общество Призрения. Существовали губернские комитеты — «приказы общественного призрения», в чьем ведении находился призор за нищими, бродягами и прочим человекошлаком. Денег на содержание этого маргинального элемента выделялось мало, а что еще хуже — обеспечение занятости для вышеупомянутых подонков в обязанности приказов общественного призрения не входило. Как следствие, «гопы» занимались преимущественно мелкими грабежами, и разбоем по схеме «толпой на одного». Изначально «гопом» называли любого находящегося под надзором властей нищеброда, но после революции, когда приказы общественного призрения упразднили, гопами стали именовать мелких уголовников со стадными инстинктами, и вообще мелких уголовников из числа молодежи. В пользу данной версии говорит ряд словоупотреблений в хорошо известном произведении «Республика Шкид»

*Версия 2*
Слово «гопник» раньше использовалось только в Санкт-Петербурге. И аббревиатура не «Государственное Общество Призрения», а «городское общежитие пролетариата».
Существует мнение, что эта версия — лажа, ибо понятие «гоп-стоп» (уличный грабеж лоха силами мелкой приблатненной шпаны) существовало, когда ещё не было никаких пролетариатов и тем более общежитий. Достаточно вспомнить классическое «раз на Дерибасовской, угол Ришельевской», которое приводит нас к дореволюционному времени, годам эдак 1910—1915, когда пролетариат сосал свои цепи и ни в каких общежитиях не проживал

*Версия 3*
По третьей версии, слово берет свое начало от еврейской фамилии. В этой стране гопники играли неслабую роль в жизни уголовного мира, о чем свидетельствует происхождение многих слов в т.н. фене (вовсю используются заимствования из идиш). Один из Гопников даже стал Героем Советского Союза. Также героем одной из картин братьев Коэнов стал гопник

*Версия 4*
По мнению некоторых журналистов и историков, слово "ГОП" - это аббревиатура, означающая "Грабить Одинокого Прохожего", что, в принципе, очень согласуется со второй частью слова - "стоп". То есть "ГОП-стоп" - это грабеж одинокого прохожего, остановленного, как правило, в темном или глухом переулке

*Версия 5*
Бытует мнение, что «гоп» — это просто междометие

[SIGN]Погремухи[/SIGN]
«Погремуха» (погоняло, прицеп, кличка), должна соответствовать статусу гопника. Если он уже серьёзный смотряга за раёном, то погремуха строится по незамысловатой схеме: <Имя пацанчика> + <номер/название района>.
Например: Вася Кирпич, Колян Красногвардейский. У более серьёзных, подающих надежды на эволюцию в быдло, уже поинтеллектуальней, например: Паша-цветомузыка, Костя-лаваш

Так же встречаются наменования животных, предметов и ОДНОфамильные «погоняла» гопов, в буквальном смысле отражающую их фамилию в об..бательно-ласкательной форме: (тот же самый Сява) Чипа, Кот, Гусь, Сура, Мара, Зипа, Хача, Мола, Медведь, Парфеныч, Синя, Пекарь, Бычик, Пятак, Пеца (так как урождённое Петя уж больно с петухом ассоциируется), Тухлый, Стэпс, Кэлбас (в детском садике звали Колбасой), Серый, Белый, Чёрный, Красный, Зелёный, Рыжий, Казак, Токарь, Боевик и т. д.

[SIGN]Сленг[/SIGN]
В силу присущей многим животным любознательности, гопники любят задавать вопросы, но, в силу ограниченности круга интересов, эти вопросы сводятся обычно к примитивным звукосочетаниям, пародирующим человеческую речь.

Основа лексикона гопника как раз таки состоит из сленга. Основные понятия:
«Иди сюды пацанчик» — вежливая просьба подойти;«Иди сюда .ля» — невежливая просьба подойти;«Есть чё/семки/мелочь/на проезд/сиги» — попытка начать конструктивную беседу, плюс желание что нибудь получить на шару;«Девушка, давайте познакомимся»(используетс   очень редко ввиду малого объёма мозга) — почти ничего не значит.
В случае попытки со стороны гопника завязать разговор можно ответить вопросом на вопрос, что чуть менее чем полностью приведет к запору головного мозга (или к получению неиллюзорных .издюлей).Однако последнее время у гопников считается дурным тоном отвечать вопросом на вопрос, ввиду малого объёма оперативной памяти можно получить звиздюлей или, вместо этого, в..башить им самим

----------


## Vanya

[SIGN]Развлечения и времяпрепровождение[/SIGN]Одним из наиболее распространенных развлечений гопников является «закидывание» в игровые автоматы. Это настолько приятное и увлекательное времяпрепровождение, что некоторые «поднявшиеся пацаны», способны проиграть не только свой ларек (довольно распространенный бизнес среди гопников — содержание ларька), но и дом, машину (если таковые имеются) и пр.Гопники строят для гопников различного рода бары, кафе и рестораны. Если гопник пьет пеффко в дешевом баре, важно не убирать бутылки от выпитого со стола, для того, чтобы остальные реальные пацаны, сидящие за другими столами или заходящие, видели количество выпитого гопником или компанией оныхСамым популярным видом спорта среди гопоты является литрбол. Как правило это индивидуальная игра, где выигрывает тот, кто позднее всех из низшего многоклеточного становится низшим одноклеточным. Обычно матчи по литрболу заканчиваются обрядом «буэээ» (вызовом Кукузлы)"Развести лоха(на мобилу, лавэ и т. п.)" - основное занятие гопников, наиболее досаждающее простым обывателям. Выражается в том, что милиция Этой страны называет "уличной преступностью" - мелкое хулиганство, грабежи и т. п."Цепануть тёлку"
[SIGN]Гопник за рулем[/SIGN] Маленькие машины — стыдно. Но! «Фольксваген-Гольф» не стыдно, ибо это правильная пацанская тачила. Джип в любом состоянии (ржавый «Чероки» 86-го года) на дороге главнее, чем «Пежо 307» и прочие карлики и недоноскиКорейские машины — западло. «Хюндай Соната» или «Киа Спортидж» может стоить 20 тысяч и выше, но она уже запомоена корейским происхождением, поэтому ее может зашибать любая немецкая правильная тачила стоимостью в 3 тысячи. Ибо на немецких авто ездят воры и, на крайняк, мужики, а опущенные манагеры (автоматрехи) — нетНе западло ВАЗ-ы 8-й и 9-й серийПоворотником можно пользоваться в исключительных случаях, демонстрируя глубокое уважение, к примеру, черному «бимеру» или «мерину» и джипу любой модели. В прочих случаях — унизительно, ибо предупреждая о маневре, скажем, французскую или, еще хуже, корейскую машину, ты невольно признаешь свое с ней равенство и в результате запомойливаешьсяК бабе за рулем нужно относиться с высокомерием и усталым презрением, как к перебегающей дорогу собакеИсключением являются бабы, особенно блондинки, за рулем черных «бумеров», джипов и «меринов», ибо по определению находятся на содержании и под крышей у реальных пацанов, которые купили им эти тачилы (не путать с бабами на французских и корейских помойках, ибо те, скорее всего, заработали на их покупку сами и незакрышеваны)
[SIGN]Гопнеги в армии и мелиции[/SIGN]
Гопнег армейский. Творит то, что собственно показывают в новостях про армию. Гопнег армейский быстро находит физически или морально слабого(или одновременно) и начинает его *ломать*(принуждает работать(избивая или запугивая) на себя(стирка-уборка-пришивание подваратнечгов). Провоцирует воровство в частях. Обьединяясь создают целые мафии, которые толкают *налево* всё - от сухаря до миномёта. Авторитет - грубая физическая сила либо виртуозное владение холодным оружием типа одноразового бритвенного лезвия. Нарушение устава своего рода культ. 
Гопнег милицайскай. Обувает загулявших(гопнегов-мужикоф-барыг) на выходе из автоматов-ресторанов-кафе. Обычно в штатском. При задержании *светифших деньгами* сует в морду ксиву и бьет боковой в ухо(для убедительности).Как правило работает не один, а с двумя-тремя товарищами. Виртуозно знает феню-понятия-наколки и всех на районе.(по рассказам очевидцев) 

[SIGN]Видеоигры про гопников[/SIGN]
*Grand Theft Auto* — все главные герои серии начинают с самых низов криминальной иерархии (отп..дить, отжать лавэ, угнать велосипед), а заканчивают крупными делами, вплоть до террористических актов
*Kingpin* — игра начинается с того, что главному герою надавали п..дюлей во дворе и бросили подыхать на помойке. Придя в себя, поцарик твердо решает отомстить всем причастным, берет попавшийся под руку обрезок трубы и идёт к успеху
Manhunt - Джеймс Эрл Кэш, будучи мокрушником, пытается сбежать из города, адаптированного под съемки подпольного кабельного ТВ-шоу для фетишистов и извращенцев. Дело осложняется тем, что город заполнен абсолютными отморозками, занимающимися абсолютным беспределом, а именно поиском главного героя для последующего оп..дюливания. Чтобы остаться в живых, Джеймс применяет не совсем стандартные методики по отношению к злой гопоте. Также не стоит забывать о том, что ГлавГерой является распространенным видом отморозка гопникового
*Mafіа* — про ранних американских гопников. Пришел, взял на себя слишком много, повздорил с пацанами, всех заложил ментам. Но пацаны все помнят. В конце протагониста расово киляют из обреза
*Godfather* — игронизация того самого Крёстного отца. Тока сюжет там идёт параллельно. Наш главный герой — худенький пацанчик — повздорил со свими чёткими дружками и те решили его отмудохать, но вовремя вмешивается старый друг его покойного отца — Лука. Он мудошит гопарей и предлагает нашему альтер-эго пройти к успеху более цивильным путём, в рядах Семьи. Всю остальную игру пацан медленно передвигается в сторону успеха, отправив на тот свет около полутысячи чотких пацанов калибром поменьше
*Bully* — Симулятор школьного гопника, присутствуют: Отбор мелочи у «лохов», вытягивание трусов из штанов, стрельба из рогатки и прочая гопническая дрянь — гопнике в восторге!
*Гопник* — Весьма интересная поделка, полностью текстовая консольная игрушка, но вставляет

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Да уж, при виде этого к горлу подступает рвота 
У нас на форуме есть гопники? Или они не сидят в интернете?

----------


## Alex



----------


## HARON

В наше время не было такого понятия "гопники". Вернее оно было,но относилось к криминальной среде(людям уже отсидевшим и занимающимся грабежом)

В современном понимании "гопниками" были большинство моих друзей и я сам.
Но это не доходило до "нормы жизни"

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

